# Авиация > Однополчане >  в/ч 54849  Орловка

## Василий

Отзовитесь кто служил?

----------


## Михаил Пономаренко

http://www.avia.ru/forum/1/9/3935489...479419_1.shtml
добрый день, здесь есть ваши сослуживцы...

----------

